# Any lasagna lovers??



## bitty86 (Apr 12, 2007)

I found this great recipe for spinach and roasted pepper lasagna.  It is all from scratch and absolutely fabulous.  It takes about an hour to prepare and then another 30 min to cook, but def worth it.
The only recommendation I have is instead of using a jar of roasted red peppers, I cut up one fresh red pepper and one fresh green pepper and liked it a lot better.
Also, for the tomatoes in the sauce I used two large can of crushed tomatoes.  It was the perfect amount.

Enjoy!!!

Spinach and Roasted Pepper Lasagna Recipe


----------



## redkitty (Apr 12, 2007)

Sounds wonderful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks good ...adding to my collection of lasagnas!


----------



## Dina (Apr 12, 2007)

Count me in.  I make a Mexican lasagna with lots of dried peppers for the sauce and four cheeses.  The Italian one is also a hit here with my family.


----------



## bitty86 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dina,

If you would love to share, you mexican lasagna sounds really good.  I would love to know what the recipe is if your willing to share your secrets!


----------



## cjp91068 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi everyone, new here.  Does anyone have a receipe for a cheeseless lasagna?  I have a friend who is lactose intolerant.  Also, any suggested substitutions for the ricotta cheese in the lasagna while we're at it?


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 12, 2007)

Cheeseless lasagne????? 

I too have a dear friend who is lactose intolerant and doesn't eat garlic!  When I want to feed her all I can think of are dishes with one or both!

My MIL has used cottage cheese in lieu of ricotta...wouldn't be my choice, though.

There are some new "cheeses" on the market usually found in the Health food section that have no lactose in them.  Some of them are even good at melting.  That is what I would do.

Good luck!  I'd serve Cornish Game Hens stuffed with wild pineapple rice.


----------



## Clienta (Apr 13, 2007)

I had a lactose problem for 10 years....I made my lasagne with layers of spinach, mushrooms, ground spicy Italian sausage, tomato sauce with lots of fresh herbs, onions & garlic. On the top layer I sprinkled the soy parm. I tried some of the other soy cheeses but they never melted to my liking...I always found if there was good sauce you didn't miss the cheese (same for pizza sin queso!).


----------

